# 2.6 gallon tank -- need filter?



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Okay, so this might be a controversial question (I hope not). I just got a new betta and he is now housed in the 2.6 gallon Top Fin aquarium from Petsmart. It's a great little glass tank, very attractive. I've got it all heated up, added QuickStart and Stress Coat and tested the water parameters before putting my new guy in and added a water wisteria and everything is looking good. The filter I was concerned about from the beginning...there is a flow control lever, but even at its lowest setting I felt it would be too strong, and it has this weird spray nozzle look to it that I am not sure how I would baffle. Unfortunately my betta (who isn't even very big yet) agrees that the current is an issue, so I'm keeping it off. I feel the filter would be too strong even for my full-grown betta. (Who is in a 5 gallon acrylic tank I've always hated. Shame, because I had been thinking of getting him one of these Top Fin aquariums too).

Anyway. I know more space is better for many reasons, not the least of which is the nitrogen cycle. I would love to have my small tank cycled but I know that isn't likely due to its size, especially without a filter. But I plan to keep up on parameters and keep it very very clean. So, is it okay to take the filter out of the tank entirely and not bother with it?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Size doesn't have anything to do with cycling the tank.

I've never once had a problem with filters being too strong. I can understand how some of the huge fin varieties might have trouble but your average betta is a proficient swimmer. I've never seen the level of concern that exist here anywhere else.

I run an azoo palm filter (mini Hob) on my 2.5 and it's perfect. I leave the filter on full flow but it is adjustable. Costs like $8 from foster and smith.

Running a filter is always going to be advantageous since it provides stability in water quality. It's great peace of mind knowing that I can go away for several days and not have to be concerned about my fish dying, or having to Find someone that will take care of the fish (and hopefully not kill it, which is not uncommon). I think some people like the fact that their fish will die if they don't change the water - I'm sure it makes for a totally different fish keeping experience. I keep fish for entertainment and relaxation, so constantly worrying about water quality is not for me.

You can most certainly leave the filter off if that's what you want to do.


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Size doesn't have anything to do with cycling the tank.


You said yourself that it affects water qualilty. I know what you meant but I thought that not having a running filter could cause bacteria to die off.



> I've never once had a problem with filters being too strong. I can understand how some of the huge fin varieties might have trouble but your average betta is a proficient swimmer. I've never seen the level of concern that exist here anywhere else.


I was just noticing that when I turned the filter on he really struggled and then went to hide in his grass. He looked pretty desperate to me. I'm naturally concerned.



> I run an azoo palm filter (mini Hob) on my 2.5 and it's perfect. I leave the filter on full flow but it is adjustable. Costs like $8 from foster and smith.


Thank you for the info.



> I think some people like the fact that their fish will die if they don't change the water - I'm sure it makes for a totally different fish keeping experience.


I don't think that at all. I'm a bit confused by the tone of your response. If I didn't care or other people didn't, we wouldn't come to these forums to ask these questions....


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

aquagreen said:


> You said yourself that it affects water qualilty. I know what you meant but I thought that not having a running filter could cause bacteria to die off.
> 
> 
> I was just noticing that when I turned the filter on he really struggled and then went to hide in his grass. He looked pretty desperate to me. I'm naturally concerned.
> ...


I did not say that size affects water quality. Size alone is meaningless - it's the bioload in conjunction with size. I said not having a filter affects water quality.

Bettas come home from the store physically weak, so it's common for them to have to adjust to having a filter. How strong would you be if you just sat in your room all day long every day? Same thing. Since the tank is already much bigger than the cup, the fish will develop some muscle tone in the tank without the filter. I would look to reintroduce te filter though. Maybe not starting out with 24/7, but it should not take long to get to that point.

I didn't say that that is how you thought. I was merely pointing out the range of possibilities. Only you know where you fall on the spectrum. Caring is NEVER the issue....


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

Beneficial bacteria (BB) will still be present in the tank regardless of having of filter. The BB attaches itself to everything in the tank. It's still okay to clean whatever's in the tank with fresh water, but avoid touching the substrate, since that's where the BB lingers the most if you don't have a filter. A filter just helps stabilize the environment a bit more, and makes it easier to do less water changes.

Anyway, there isn't anything wrong with jaysee's response. I read the part about people liking the fact that fish will die in unclean water in lieu with the idea of finding someone to take care of your fish while you're out of town. Some fishsitters would use it as an excuse, "Oh, your fish died from 'natural' causes."


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes there will definitely be bacteria present on all the surfaces - I did not mean to imply otherwise. However, without circulation the bacteria will not be effective.


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

I have that tank as well. I didn't care for the filter that came with the tank and put in a small sponge filter that I love. It is a perfect size for the tank. I love the 2.5 gal top fin tanks! They look beautiful set up, and are easy to care for! And your tank will cycle  I have a 2 gallon that is cycled. http://www.amazon.com/Jardin-Aquari...qid=1389302178&sr=1-44&keywords=sponge+filter


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

I got mine from truaqua (much cheaper) here is the link to that one. http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-internal-sponge-filter-caf-10.html


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Oh, thanks so much!


----------



## Bettalover24 (Jan 7, 2014)

I dont know if anyone is still looking at this thread but today at walmart they had a internal flow filter that suctions to the inside of the tank. I have a 1 gallon fish bowl. And Nything smaller this will croud the tank to much. But seems the perfect for a 1 gal and even the name sugests up to 3 gal. It is the tetra whisper 1-3. It comes with the air pump some tubing and even a filter cartridge for like 11$ .bought extra a pack of bubble stones a gang gauge some extra tubing and small 3 pack of cartridges. The filters return of the water makes no current what so ever by its self and with the gang gauge even less (yay). Now my issues. The water intake that sits near the bottom of the bowl where the water enters the tube to be filtered there is a little pull(suction?). Only if my betta actually is swimming riggt over the gravel does he have a issue but its not major. How can i fix this( tried styrofoam to dense) also another think my bubble stone isnt working and idea why? Thanks so mucb and hope i could help some one***


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

gracierat said:


> I have that tank as well. I didn't care for the filter that came with the tank and put in a small sponge filter that I love. It is a perfect size for the tank. I love the 2.5 gal top fin tanks! They look beautiful set up, and are easy to care for! And your tank will cycle  I have a 2 gallon that is cycled. http://www.amazon.com/Jardin-Aquari...qid=1389302178&sr=1-44&keywords=sponge+filter



+1 to that. I have the same tank and use that same filter on all of my tanks. works like a charm.


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Tree!

Bettalover24 -- I wish I could help you, but I don't really have an answer for you.  Hopefully someone else does.


----------

